# Hey, I am Becky, new member here



## Becky (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey, I am Becky and thanks so much for Happily_married to introduce me such a good community. 

I am recently devoted myself into my first bbw social app(It is totally free, just like this community, so please kindly do not take me as a spammer cuz I am not.) There are two reasons for me to join this community.

first, of course, I want to make friends with other big girls and boys. The other reason is that I hope I can get some honest feedback and advice from bbws and bbw admirers like u.

That is it. Thx.

Btw, I do not find the place to edit my profile.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi Becky


----------



## Becky (Sep 24, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hi Becky



hi, Green Eyed Fairy, thx for the welcome


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey, Becky! Welcome! 

If you click on "user cp" at the top of the screen you should see some options on the left hand side of the screen to do some personalizing to your profile.


----------



## Becky (Sep 25, 2015)

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Hey, Becky! Welcome!
> 
> If you click on "user cp" at the top of the screen you should see some options on the left hand side of the screen to do some personalizing to your profile.



Thx so much FluffyButterfly


----------



## balletguy (Oct 30, 2015)

Welcome. Hope you have a good time here


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello Becky


----------



## plump rump lover (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi Becky - welcome to the board/forum. Hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Tracii (Nov 1, 2015)

Welcome Becky


----------



## SubstantialBeauty (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello Becky, welcome


----------



## Kristal (Dec 23, 2015)

Welcome betty


----------

